# Your favourite spaceships in film/TV?



## krtek a houby (Jul 29, 2012)

I'll start the ball rolling with these 2 beauties:


The sleek and mysterious Liberator







The gothic grandeur of The Cygnus


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

U.S.S. Sulaco


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

Can I Include flying cars?


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Dusty Bint (Jul 29, 2012)

That appears to be the RV from Breaking Bad, but in space. I missed that one. Must have had some good Jesse moments.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

Honurable mention for the Icarus, it may look like a giant umbrella but the concept was cool. And I love the film too.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2012)

I love how they built the entire interior of it as one massive set, so you actually got to know your way around.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2012)

These are pretty sexy too


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuude....


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2012)

for the show itself rather than the looks of the thing..


----------



## joevsimp (Jul 29, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> These are pretty sexy too


 
looks so much better than the x-wing


----------



## 8ball (Jul 29, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> I love how they built the entire interior of it as one massive set, so you actually got to know your way around.


 
The colour scheme of my house is v. similar to the _Serenity_.


----------



## BigTom (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not sure this counts as a spaceship but I really liked the style of the space city in cargo, this isn't a great picture though.  Laughable in any hard sci-fi idea but looks fantastic - clearly based on bladerunner cityscape though.


----------



## Kuso (Jul 29, 2012)

I love the Battlestars in BSG, hardly aesthetically pleasing but just for sheer force n strength! like those things take multiple hits from nukes!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Kuso (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


>


 
like some sort of phallic fly...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)

It's the Lexx.  yo way yo


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

The LEXX is the daddy- organic starship, planet killer and awesomme


----------



## Kuso (Jul 29, 2012)

would love to see some of the Culture ships on screen, though I doubt they'd do them justice. IMO anyway


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Glitter (Jul 29, 2012)

Max in Flight of the Navigator!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

Mind you, I have a lot of time for the 'Nostalgia for Infinity' an Ultranought ship corrupted by a nanotech virus that melds organic into machine in baroque forms.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

The Tardis is not a starship, or a spacheship. It's a vehicle for moving between locations and temporal periods. That type 50 doesn't travel in the edless between stars gulf, never sees the gulf of space. It moves. Here to there, simples.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2012)

the one from silent running.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 29, 2012)

Kuso said:


> would love to see some of the Culture ships on screen, though I doubt they'd do them justice. IMO anyway



Aren't they mostly silvery ovoids (from faint recollection)? 

I've never seen an artists rendition, would be interesting.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The Tardis is not a starship, or a spacheship. It's a vehicle for moving between locations and temporal periods. That type 50 doesn't travel in the edless between stars gulf, never sees the gulf of space. It moves. Here to there, simples.


He goes into space. The Doctor has called it a ship. It's a space ship.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's not a space ship, it goes through time and space.  It travels through vortexes.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2012)

See above.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 29, 2012)

It's a time machine.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2012)

P.S. Stop being nitpicky excluding cunts.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm not excluding nitpickers-I like the TARDIS but its not a spacecraft


Another good un is the Heart of Gold.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2012)

zoooo said:


> He goes into space. The Doctor has called it a ship. It's a space ship.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

It remains a mystery as to how a society based on that known shit idea of a 'warrior culture' managed to get even a plane off the ground


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)

Time and relative dimension in ....SPACE.

Space ship.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2012)

It travels within the Time Vortex- like- imagine this. You want  A to reach point B. You can build a starship that does that. The TARDIS does not. It is more like putting two dots on a piece of paper then folding the paper so that the two dots meet.

Also, Guild Hieghliners piloted by spice adicted mutants who live in tanks is one of the cool things about Dune. Not much prescience, but just enough to manage FTL without piloting yourself into the middle of a supernova event. Mad skillz


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 29, 2012)

Have you ever seen a ship that spins round??????  It's not a ship.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


>


 
Yeah!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The Tardis is not a starship, or a spacheship. It's a vehicle for moving between locations and temporal periods. That type 50 doesn't travel in the edless between stars gulf, *never sees the gulf of space. It moves. Here to there, simples.*


 
_Time and Relative Dimension in Space._

And yes it has on several occasions been seen traveling / move in actual outer space.
Though the rules of doctor who are all obviously all over the place.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2012)

*



*

*Enterprise D, Star Trek: TNG*
The ultimate city in space for a jolly jape across the galaxy.






*Starbug, Red Dwarf*
If Carlsberg did ship-to-surface craft...






*Moia, Farscape*
Starburst is easily the most-beautiful-looking method of faster than light travel in all of sci-fi. Strange interior - command to me always looks like a primary school 'wet area'.






*Defiant, Star Trek: DS9*
Star Fleet's first warship. All the fire power of a Sovereign or Galaxy class ship, but one hundreth the size.






*The (Doctor's) Tardis, Doctor Who*
Looks silly, no weaponry, coolest sound effects in the history of television.






*The Collector, Masters of the Universe*
The coolest of Skeletor's three space vessels.






*(Vader's) Tie Fighter, Star Wars IV*
The ultimate one person fighter.






*The (Original) White Star, Babylon 5*
Epsiode Severed Dreams. Best entrance ever. Best scifi ever. Best episode of any show ever.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 29, 2012)

krtek a houby said:


> I'll start the ball rolling with these 2 beauties:
> 
> 
> The sleek and mysterious Liberator
> ...


 
Two very good calls.
Both mesmerized me as a child in a way no star wars craft did. As a kid though, i hated how the liberator looked like it should fly the other way around. 

Oh how I wish I still had my corgi liberator.
Damn you my parents.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2012)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> And yes it has on several occasions been seen traveling / move in actual outer space.
> Though the rules of doctor who are all obviously all over the place.


Totally.


----------



## Firky (Jul 29, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Mind you, I have a lot of time for the 'Nostalgia for Infinity' an Ultranought ship corrupted by a nanotech virus that melds organic into machine in baroque forms.


 
I thought the same but he didn't mention books. Otherwise I'd have to mention the nameless martian ship in Broken Angels.

(Yes I know it is a starship)


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2012)

2hats said:


>


 
That's the one.....U.S.S Valley Forge


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Kuso (Jul 29, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Aren't they mostly silvery ovoids (from faint recollection)?
> 
> I've never seen an artists rendition, would be interesting.


 
just the sheer SCALE of them to have billions of people living on board.  then there's the warcraft as opposed to the GCUs, I reckon they'd be boring to look at normally but when they were getting down to some nastiness would look schweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 29, 2012)

MMO rather than a movie, but they have some pretty sexy spaceships in Eve Online.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2012)

Probably the only spaceship in the universe that has wallpaper


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 29, 2012)

e

Spaceships on the telly where way better when they had to actually make proper models of them.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 29, 2012)

The Reliant Robin of surface to craft vessels.


----------



## starfish (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Firky (Jul 30, 2012)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>


 

Brilliant film.



starfish said:


>


 

Oh... what is that? I remember it but don't!!


----------



## discokermit (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 2hats (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 30, 2012)

firky said:


> Oh... what is that? I remember it but don't!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> The Tardis is not a starship, or a spacheship. It's a vehicle for moving between locations and temporal periods. That type 50 doesn't travel in the edless between stars gulf, never sees the gulf of space. It moves. Here to there, simples.


 
except in the new series


but then  they only have one set of doors so fuck them


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2012)

Always rather liked the cigar shaped UFO from the underrated Strange Invaders:






...and can't believe this hasn't been posted yet:


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 30, 2012)

Quite liked Old Spock's ship in the latest Star Trek too


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2012)

firky said:


> Brilliant film.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fiery phoenix,  the phoenix in fire mode.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2012)

what do you get if you mix science and ninja?   spaceships with a fire mode....


----------



## xes (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mentalchik (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 30, 2012)

counts?


----------



## mentalchik (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 30, 2012)

As already shown by firky, I like the Sulaco in Aliens, and in response to the Red Dwarf craft, the conventional-looking drop ship.  Makes shit believable.  Also, on the more fantastic side of things the massive Heighliner with its ornate doorway, and the Harkonnen ships from Lynch's Dune.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 30, 2012)

The Octagon said:


> Aren't they mostly silvery ovoids (from faint recollection)?
> 
> I've never seen an artists rendition, would be interesting.


 
Would be hard to do. From the outside - silver blob, or invisible. From the inside, well you may as well be on a planet, or in a city. The sun might be a funny shape, but otherwise rather unremarkable.

Even when they go to war, it all tends to happen via hyperspace. The fights go like: Silver blob turns up. Enemy ship 100,000km away blows up 100ms later. Woo.

You certainly couldn't make a model of one and swoosh it around the room making pew pew noises.


----------



## albionism (Jul 30, 2012)

I was going to say The LEXX  too.
Other than that, i quite like The Holoship
from the Holoship episode of Red Dwarf.


----------



## Reno (Jul 30, 2012)

Captain Hurrah said:


> As already shown by firky, I like the Sulaco in Aliens,


 
I still prefer the Nostromo.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 30, 2012)

I knew you'd say that.


----------

